# NJ Insurance



## mazen (Apr 12, 2015)

Has any NJ Uber-x driver been an accident and then dropped by his insurance.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Probably, but no one will air out their dirty laundry. Are you asking because it happened to you?


----------

